# 2.8L v6 timing belt DIY



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

I posted this in the passat b5 section in 09, thought I might as well post it here as some people have troubles navigating the forums. Enjoy!:beer:

Oh and a side note, if you have a 2001.5 facelift passat you have a PLASTIC thermostat flange. I HIGHLY RECOMMEND replacing it ($79.50 dealer list) or you will have the fun 6 months later doing the job over again to replace the flange because its leaking. Part number 078-121-121K . My cost was $67.58+tax

Note: I am not responsible for any wrong doing on your car if you do not use the specified vw special tools. This is just a picture guide for those do-it yourselfers at home that want to save some denero







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So I didn't find any posts on a v6 t-belt,pump,thermostat job with actual pictures of the process. People (on google search) just had pictures of the car before, after front end removal, and belt routing. It is un-necessary to remove the front end for any reason unless you have ape sized arms. I bought my t-belt kit from http://www.FCPgroton.com for $215. Came with t-belt, hyd tensioner, 2 rollers, water pump, updated 87deg t-stat and seal, and serp belt. You will need about 1.5gal of 50-50 coolant and a can or 2 of brake cleaner from the parts store. 
Approx time to replace everything with phone brakes, lunch break, beer brake : 4.5hrs, less time if you wife and friends don't call or text you 3245325 times
Tools:
32mm wrench
3/8" ratchet
1/4" ratchet
1/2" breaker bar
5mm allen socket
6mm allen socket
6mm allen mid length
8mm allen wrench
12m allen socket (serp belt tensioner bolt)
10mm socket 3/8"
17mm socket 1/2"
16mm socket 1/2"
16mm wrench
cam lock bar vw3391 -$98.00
crank lock pin vw 3242 -$32.00
cam gear puller T40001 -$85.00
viscous fan pin wrench vw3212 - $38.00
mirror
shoplight
prybar
10mm swivel 1/4" socket
12" long 1/4" extension
15/16 12pt socket (for crank)
phillips screwdriver
coolant drain pan
jack or ramps
beer of your choice
1: Start by draining the coolant from the red plug on the radiator behind the driver lower grille. Take off the radiator cap and Loosen the plug and drain the coolant.








2: Remove the engine covers and airbox cover 








3: Loosen the PS pump pulley bolts but don't take them out. Using the special viscous fan pin pliers and 32mm wrench loosen the viscous fan. *NOTE*: to loosen the fan turn 32mm wrench clockwise, to tighten turn it counterclockwise.








4: Remove the serp belt (1/2" breaker bar and 17mm socket)
5: Remove ps pump pulley
6: Remove belt covers 








7: Remove viscous fan bracket, note the 2 hidden bolts behind the pulley. The upper one is a 5mm and the lower one is a 6mm. 4 total bolts here








8: Using the 15/16 12pt socket turn the crank over to tdc and see if the cam lock bar fits in both sides. If it does not go in the crank is 360 off. After the car is at tdc, jack up the driver side of the car and reach look up and remove the plug for the crank lock pin. Its a 10mm. After removing thread in the lock pin all the way. 















!!!!UPDATE!!!!!
Note: I found on some 2004 and 2005 models VW uses an 8mm bolt in place of the plug with a 10mm nut. The tool for crank lock fits the same in the hole, its just you need a 8mm allen socket and 3/8" swivel to gain access to the bolt. Pics:

















BORDER="0">
9: Remove the crank pully bolts ( they are 6mm and 8 of them)








10: Remove the crank pulley. If its stuck on ( yea they all do) spray a little rust penetrant on the inside and use a pry bar to gently pry back and forth untill it gets loose. Afterwards remove the lower belt cover (2 10mm bolts)
















11: Now remove the little philips screw for the electric fan. Break off the little tab here and turn the fan assembly clockwise and pull it out.
















12: Suprisingly at this point my belt was soo loose I just pulled it off (95k miles)








But the proper way is to loosen the cam pulley bolt on the passenger side, remove the cam lock bar, and use the puller to pop the cam gear off. 
















13: Remove the tensioner bolts (3 10mm) the toller tensioner, and roller (16mm)
14: Remove the water pump bolts and water pump. Clean off old gasket.








15: Remove the thermostat mounting bolts 2 here-








and the other one here-








Just pull out the flange aseembly and remove the thermostat (i had to pry mine out it was stuck in there)








16: Install new thermostat and lube the o-ring and tighten the flange bolts down.
17: Install the water pump and tighten bolts down
18: Clean off coolant with brake cleaner and let dry. Top off coolant. When it stops going down use the long allen to loosen the bleeder screw and top off coolant when untill it has coolant coming out of the bleeder. 








19: Route timing belt arround the crank, the 2 new rollers, then the passenger cam pulley, then the water pump. Now put the belt arround the other cam pulley and pull it onto the camshaft. (make sure the cam pulley is on correctly, it only goes on one way, the center is tapered) Then take the bolt and tighten it so the pulley goes on flush then remove the bolt and take a small hammer and tap it on 1/4" and put the plate on the end of the cam with the big flat inside part and the big hole on the inside. tap it on flush and then put the bolt in all the way but dont tighten yet. 
20. Re-install the cam lock bar and make sure the cams line up. (the driver side one should not have moved it should be straight and not move but the driver side might have moved up or down a little its ok)
21: After the cam lock bar is in place remove the tensioning pin use an 8mm allen to tension the belt slightly.
22: Now tighten the cam gear bolts to 55Nm, then remove the bar , and remove the crank lock pin from under the car and re-install the plug. Note: make sure the plug is in all the way and flush with the engine before tightening the bolt. DO NOT use the bolt to pull the plug in, its plastic, it will break. 
23: Turn the crank over by hand clockwise 2 full revolutions. If it gets stuck after the first turn down it means the timing is off and reverse the crank back to tdc and redo the timing with the cams with the belt off. 
24. Re-install everything and recheck the coolant level. 
25: Start it up and check for leaks. 












_Modified by Slimjimmn at 12:59 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

i woulda thought you had to take the whole front end apart like many people say or is shown in other websites.
but good work for sure


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

ya, its only necessary on a 1.8L turbo because you can not get a tool in to loosen the crank pulley bolts. The 2.8 passat/a6/a4, the 2.7 a6, and 4.2 a6/a8 you dont need to remove the front end. You just need the PROPER tools to do the job faster. opcorn:
I just did a t-belt on a 2.7t a6 today and there was more room than the 2.8 engine other than all the extra pipes and hoses you need to remove to get to the belts. :facepalm:


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

now i'm having some trouble taking the power steering pulley off. you say just take it off. i'm guessing mine has just been on there for so long its not sliding off. i'm trying to just hammer around it with a rubber hammer to maybe break it loose. i dont need a puller do i?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

No puller needed, it just slides off/on. Make sure to remove the 3 screws.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

ya i guess i just gotta keep shimmying it around and hitting it with a hammer.
srews are off. i just used a 9mm allen in the hole instead of the special tool


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

sometimes if you spray some penetrating oil (not wd-40 thats not a penetrating oil) on the hub in the middle it helps loosen the rust between both. Then lightly with a hammer tap the pulley and spin it 90deg then tap again then spin ect.. and it will come off. Be careful though if you hammer to hard it can damage the pump seals


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

ya i appreciate it dude. ive been using a rubber hammer for that reason exactly.
i gave up on it today and decided to put the tranny back in instead. so new clutch is in and tranny. i'm also still waiting for blauparts timing belt tool kit so ive been finishing up other maintenance.


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Albertkvw said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## Albertkvw (Aug 19, 2010)

Slimjimmn said:


> :thumbup:


did one today, would recommend pulling the front end out a bit.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

